# Eraser / IPA / panel wipe etc..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alright guys,

i've seen varying opinions on what to use after machine polishing sets to check correction levels and also prior to using a coating. some opinions say that IPA and eraser does'nt fully remove polish oils, whereas panel wipe and thinners does. 
Having used eraser on my own car, i've not seen any swirls or holograms come through in the last few months since we started its correction so i'm happy that it can remove any polishing oils, although i'm going to try the popular spies hecker 7010 soon to compare..

any opinions / thoughts on what you personally use is appreciated, should make for interesting reading..


Kev


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

When I had training with KDS we used various products, when trying several out at the same time Gtechniq Panel wipe was the one that stood above the rest.

Hope that helps.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah i heard about that comparason, also seen KDS use IPA on a panel with various filler heavy glazes applied, sprayed on and wiped off it left alot of fillers behind..


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

It sure did.......:doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

certainly suprised me when i saw it, IPA for glass cleaning duties now..


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, and I like eraser on glass :thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Can you use pure ipa as a panel wipe? 

Sorry for the hijack but I'm trying to do my homework before I take a week off to correct the paint on my hyundai coupe and I want to make sure I do it right

Thank you


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you can but whether it removes everything or not is another matter. in the comparison I saw, the IPA had been diluted..


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok great thank you tbh for the £14 or what ever it is for the gtechniq panel wipe probably safer to go down that route


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

I use a pre wax cleanser


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

khurum6392 said:


> I use a pre wax cleanser


such as?..
didn't think these were intended to remove polish oils..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That Spies Hecker stuff is the best I've ever used, but hard to get hold of where I am. 

Just about all panel wipe products are 95% - 100% 'naphtha'. Save yourself some serious coin by just using this....


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

I like Detailers Pro Coating Prep Polish for prepping for coatings, sealants and wax.

From Autogeek

Detailer’s Coating Prep Polish is a non-abrasive chemical polish that deep cleans automotive paint, ridding it of below-surface contaminants that will prevent a coating, paint sealant or wax from properly bonding. Formulated without any silicones, waxes, sealants, polymers or fillers, Detailer’s Coating Prep Polish leaves nothing on the surface, making it the ideal polish to use before applying any product that requires a 100% oil and wax free surface.

Detailer’s Coating Prep Polish is the only polish specially formulated for application of permanent and semi-permanent paint coatings. By creating a polish that doesn’t have any oils, waxes, silicones, polymers or fillers, you can apply a paint coating immediately after polishing your paint with Detailer’s Coating Prep Polish. There is no need to chemically strip the paint using isopropyl alcohol or volatile wax and oil removers.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> such as?..
> didn't think these were intended to remove polish oils..


ipa and panel wipes are good for checking correction results but a good quality pre wax cleanser like dodo lime prime or wolgangs paint polish enhancer are perfect for preparing the paint to accept the wax and last for a long time


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as said, ive seen ipa to leave behind glazing fillers so i find it hard to believe it can fully remove polishing oils. imo totally bare paint is the best surface for any wax or sealant to bond to


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

panel wipe for me, hands down.It removes everything and leaves nothing.I've used it for years for all kinds of prep


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

You mean Gtechniq panel wipe? I heard Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid is pretty amazing too.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am not really sure how things moved from IPA can help remove polishing oils to it is not great at removing glazes therefore it is not very good at removing polishing oils.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Gtechniq PW for me too :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

I was reading on a different forum that eraser leaves something behind
and interfere with products like opti coat from bonding properly, and decreasing 
longevity


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Flakey said:


> You mean Gtechniq panel wipe? I heard Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid is pretty amazing too.


No, not Gtechniq, usually U Pol and Spies Hecker :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> No, not Gtechniq, usually U Pol and Spies Hecker :thumb:


Yep! Use exactly what painters all around the world use. They use these for a reason!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> That Spies Hecker stuff is the best I've ever used, but hard to get hold of where I am.
> 
> Just about all panel wipe products are 95% - 100% 'naphtha'. Save yourself some serious coin by just using this....


That's interesting because Barretine white spirit is 98% Naptha too... 
http://www.decorireland.com/image/data/Chemicals/SDS/Barr_Wh_Spirits_SDS.pdf

That's if I'm reading that right?

And here's me with a new 500ml bottle of Eraser when ive got a van full of white spirit :wall: wall:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Even better, wickes' white spirit is 100% naphtha! 

Gtechniq panel wipe - 250ml = £9

Carpro Eraser 500ml = £9

Wikes white spirit 4L ...... £7
:lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rayner said:


> Even better, wickes' white spirit is 100% naphtha!
> 
> Gtechniq panel wipe - 250ml = £9
> 
> ...


yeah, got to laugh at 'detail product' prices!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Of course naptha is a general term, a bit like fizzy pop. Asking for fizzy pop probably wont get you cloudy lemonade, so why would asking for naptha get you the right blend of hydrocarbons?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

adjones said:


> Of course naptha is a general term, a bit like fizzy pop. Asking for fizzy pop probably wont get you cloudy lemonade, so why would asking for naptha get you the right blend of hydrocarbons?


Ah, so Naphtha isn't the chemical name then? Is it a blend of chemicals or something?


----------



## Dez58pop (May 30, 2013)

If u use ipa does it get rid of the gloss shine you have just worked so hard to get ,or does it just get rid of just the oils left behind what cause swirls and holograms


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

It is hard to believe that products like Eraser, Gtechniq Panel Wipe and BH Cleanser Fluid are just rip offs from a cheap chemical.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Dez58pop said:


> If u use ipa does it get rid of the gloss shine you have just worked so hard to get ,or does it just get rid of just the oils left behind what cause swirls and holograms


Nope, shine is still there, IPA (I don't know whether to say it does now lol) gets rid of the oils and fillers just so you can see the 'true' correction level and makes sure your not just filling swirls/ scratches as fillers degrade quickly.

The oils don't cause the swirls/scratches either :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

adjones said:


> Of course naptha is a general term, a bit like fizzy pop. Asking for fizzy pop probably wont get you cloudy lemonade, so why would asking for naptha get you the right blend of hydrocarbons?


naphtha is the right blend of hydrocarbons lol! :wave:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

So am i right in saying that White Spirit is Just as good/same as Panel wipe?? 
As i was just about to order some Upol 20:02


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm no chemist but it's not the same. It might share certain chemicals. White spirit leaves something behind, and panel wipe doesn't


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I'm no chemist but it's not the same. It might share certain chemicals. White spirit leaves something behind, and panel wipe doesn't


you guys call turps/mineral spirit white spirits. Turps is not naphtha. :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> you guys call turps/mineral spirit white spirits. Turps is not naphtha. :thumb:


But mineral spirits is then? I'm confused.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rayner said:


> But mineral spirits is then? I'm confused.


As a rule - Turpentine is vegetable based, mineral spirits is oil based, but they are much the same product. And yep, feels oily...


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> As a rule - Turpentine is vegetable based, mineral spirits is oil based, but they are much the same product. And yep, feels oily...


Cheers

Yeah the oily bit is what's always worried me about using it, as DJ said, always leaves a residue. Second wipe with a clean MF should sort it though I suppose?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rayner said:


> Cheers
> 
> Yeah the oily bit is what's always worried me about using it, as DJ said, always leaves a residue. Second wipe with a clean MF should sort it though I suppose?


it does work, but still leaves residue. Not good enough for coatings, but is a great tar remover.

You could always look for shellite which is what we call light naphtha in the oil and gas industry, it doesn't smell bad either!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> you guys call turps/mineral spirit white spirits. Turps is not naphtha. :thumb:


Yeah i accept that mate, not saying turps is naptha, i was just responding to Sistervisions question about white spirit being the same as panel wipe:thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> naphtha is the right blend of hydrocarbons lol! :wave:


But it isn't a fixed blend. A quick Google shows that there are upwards of a dozen DIFFERENT solvents identified as naphtha. Not synonyms for each other. Totally different blends of totally different solvents, potentially with totally different boiling and flash points. You could buy two products, both accurately called naphtha and they could be totally different.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Where's Ben Gum when you need him? He would of been all over this lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

adjones said:


> But it isn't a fixed blend. A quick Google shows that there are upwards of a dozen DIFFERENT solvents identified as naphtha. Not synonyms for each other. Totally different blends of totally different solvents, potentially with totally different boiling and flash points. You could buy two products, both accurately called naphtha and they could be totally different.


Actually it's mostly n-hexane (in our process anyway). It's actually collected at a pretty specific temperature in the column.


----------

